# Microsoft music..



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> What is Songsmith?
> Songsmith generates musical accompaniment to match a singers voice. Just choose a musical style, sing into your PCs microphone, and Songsmith will create backing music for you. Then share your songs with your friends and family, post your songs online, or create your own music videos.


http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/projects/songsmith/index.html


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

ekim68 said:


> http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/projects/songsmith/index.html


Have you checked this out at all?

Go to youtube and search for it. Should be good for at least one laugh.


----------

